# N.Dakota



## Deadeyedeek

Man, just got back from nodak, been chasin waterfowl for 60yrs and shot aLOT of different ducks out there. Different hunting, but got limits every day. Got into a bunch of snows and specks. definatly a bucket list thing. If anyone heading that way, hit me up and can give some pointers that might save ya some time


----------



## joekacz

where did you hunt


----------



## Deadeyedeek

South of Fargo..little burg of Robinson


----------



## joekacz

We do a yearly between Bismark and Minot.My friends are up there now to hunt this week and I'm still recuperating from surgery...tooo long of a ride for me...hopefully next year.


----------



## bdawg

I'd like to try a trip out that way sometime. So much more game out there then in Ohio!


----------



## joekacz

Fastest flying pheasant's I've ever seen...


----------



## Deadeyedeek

you got that right joe..like rockets!


----------



## Bob59

Deadeyedeek said:


> Man, just got back from nodak, been chasin waterfowl for 60yrs and shot aLOT of different ducks out there. Different hunting, but got limits every day. Got into a bunch of snows and specks. definatly a bucket list thing. If anyone heading that way, hit me up and can give some pointers that might save ya some time


----------



## Bob59

Did you freelance hunt or a guide intrusted in going out there next year


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Freelance Bob..farmers are pretty good folks, Just ask and not too many said no..lots and lots of property wide open farms


----------



## Bob59

Thanks deadeye was looking in to places to stay campgrounds or rent house


----------



## Bprice1031

Bob59 said:


> Thanks deadeye was looking in to places to stay campgrounds or rent house


It gets very cold at night in North Dakota that time of year. If your looking at camping make sure your prepared for below freezing temps every night. Just an FYI.


----------



## Muddy

I have stayed at a motel in Harvey named Artos that is very hunter friendly. Almost all of their business in the fall is hunters. Check out Harvey, there is good waterfowl and upland hunting in every direction. I’ve gone there 3 times and stayed at Artos.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Bob, check air BB that way, there are lots of places for waterfowlers..my contact out there says everything freezing up so Mallards should be pushin down this way..come on down!!


----------

